# Beat The Tide 10k



## Cowboy Bob (May 8, 2016)

In June I'm doing a 10k beach run (yes on sand, no my knees are not looking forward to that) to raise money for Diabetes UK. If you fancy donating, my JustGiving page is here - https://www.justgiving.com/fundraising/matt-parker-uk

The event page is here - https://www.stroke.org.uk/events/sporting-fundraising/beat-tide-5-june-2016 - and my entrance fee has gone to support the Stroke Association, so it's doubly worth the effort

(In case you're wondering, yes that's my real name, I don't use my real name on here as I'm a freelancer and worry that my clients might think I'm going to spend more time at the doctors than at work)


----------



## Matt Cycle (May 8, 2016)

A great cause - good luck with this.  Not sure what the beach at Hunstanton is like but I hope it's not soft sand.


----------



## HOBIE (May 8, 2016)

Good for you !  Hope it goes well.


----------



## Northerner (May 9, 2016)

Good luck Bob!  Hope you're no more than ankle deep at the end!


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 5, 2016)

Good Luck !


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 5, 2016)

Watch out for the "wasser"


----------



## Cowboy Bob (Jun 5, 2016)

Unfortunately I had to pull out as I tore my knee ligaments a few weeks ago


----------



## Northerner (Jun 5, 2016)

Cowboy Bob said:


> Unfortunately I had to pull out as I tore my knee ligaments a few weeks ago


Aah! Sorry to hear that Bob  Hope it is healing well.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 5, 2016)

Hope those get better CB.


----------



## Copepod (Jun 5, 2016)

That's a shame, Bob. Can you defer entry to next event?


----------



## Stitch147 (Jun 6, 2016)

Oh bugger, hope the knee is better soon.


----------

